# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντιο δεν θα σε ξεχασω ποτε

## Anastasis

Καλησπερα παιδια,
Χθες μου συναιβηκε κατι πολυ λιπηρο. Η μικρη μου κουκλιτσα μανα ολων σχεδων των καναρινιων μου πεθανε με τον πιο "βιαιο" τροπο. Προχθες το απογευμα ηταν η τελευταια φορα 
που την ταισα. Το επομενο πρωι την βρικα στο γρασιδι μου μονο που δεν ηταν αυτη εξωτερικα γυρω απο πολλα πουπουλα και υπηρχαν μονο τα ποδια της. Τοτε καταλαβα οτι ητανε ενας γατος. Πηγα αμεσως στο κλουβι οπου η πορτα ηταν ανοιχτη. Εφτυχως τα αλλα καναρινια δεν εφυγαν μονο αυτη......Στον πατω του κλουβιου υπηρχαν σταγονες αιματος και κατω απο το κλουβι πολλα φτερα πτησης. Τοτε καταλαβα πως εδωσε πολλη μαχη αλλα "εχασε". Τα υπολοιπα καναρινια ηταν καπως αναστατωμενα δηλαδη οταν πηγα να τους αλλαξω το νερο το μεσημερι ερχονταν στα καγκελα του κλουβιου προς τα εμενα. Δεν θα την ξεχασω ποτε ουτε αυτη πιστευω την ειχα 4-5 χρονια και χθες αποφασισε ο Θεος να την παρει απο κοντα μου. Κατω λιγες φωτογραφιες προς μνημη της..... :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Ανασταση. 

Βαλε αμεσα ανοξειδωτα λουκετακια σε ολα τα κλουβια σου. 

Πιστευω οτι θα ειχε μια πιθανοτητα να την γλυτωσει ,εαν δεν καταφερνε να ανοιξει την πορτα του κλουβιου η γατα. 

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της κοντα στον δημιουργο της.

----------


## Anastasis

Αυτο εκανα......

----------


## Anastasis

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ομως ειναι πως ο γατος ανοιξε την πορτα και πως καταφερε να την πιασει αφου ειναι αρκετα ψηλο το κλουβι για να ξεφυγει

----------


## jk21

Ανασταση λυπαμαι ....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι πολυ Ανασταση!  :sad:

----------


## panos70

Ανασταση κριμα

----------


## Vrasidas

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε μου! 
Ακου τη συμβουλή του Δημήτρη και βάλε λουκετάκια στα κλουβιά σου. Οι γάτες της αδερφής μου ανοίγουν εύκολα πόρτες κλουβιών.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ κρίμα βρε Αναστάση....  :sad: 
Αλλά εγώ σε έχω πει και σε άλλο θέμα, δεν είναι μόνο το ότι δεν μπορεί να βάλει η γάτα το πόδι της μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά τα πουλιά τρομάζουν πολύ με το παραμικρό και ίσως να πεθάνουν από την τόσο κοντινή επαφή με μία γάτα, ακόμη και αν δεν τα πιάσει.... γι' λοιπόν, ψηλά και :




> Το ότι είναι κρεμασμένο ψηλά δεν αποκλείει τα αρπακτικά! Ίσως τις γάτες... αλλά τα αρπακτικά πουλιά;

----------


## mitsman

λυπαμει...........

 :sad:

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:  Λυπαμαι πολυ Αναστασιε ηταν και πολυ ομορφη.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Πολυ κριμα ... ελα να σου χαρισω μια λευκη κυριαρχη αν μενεις Αθηνα.

----------


## Anastasis

Ευχαριστω Γιωργο αλλα μενω Κυπρο

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ λυπηρό ..... κρίμα

----------


## xristina_konta

Ανασταση λυπαμαι πολυ........Κριμα....

----------


## Anastasis

Παδια αυτο δεν γινετε :sad:  αυτη η εβδομαδα ειναι η χειροτερη ολου του χρονου. Το καμαρι μου απεβιωσε απο την ζωη του λογω παλι γατων........Σημερα το βρηκα στον πατω του κλουβιου και εξω απο το κλουβι τα φτερα τους μαζι με ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το φτερο πτησης του. Αυτο δεν γινεται ρε παιδια. Ο γατος αυτη την φορα δεν μπηκε μεσα αλλα τον επιασε με τα νυχια του. Αν μπορουσα να κανω κατι θα το εκανα.... Απο αυριο θα λαβω δραστικα μετρα. Θα τυλιξω το κλουβι και αν πιασω τον γατο δεν θα ξερει τι τον περιμενει....... :Mad0054: Σοβαρα παιδια αυτο δεν γινετε.Κατω λιγες φωτογραφιες. 
* Εχω φωτογραφιες με τα φτερα του και αυτο.Οποιος θελει μου στελνει π.μ γιατι πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι σωστο εδω και αν μπορει να επιβιβαιωσει οτι ειναι γατος.

----------


## Efthimis98

> αν πιασω τον γατο δεν θα ξερει τι τον περιμενει......


Κρίμα... εμείς, αλλά ας μιλήσω για εμένα, σου είχα πει ότι πρέπει να λάβεις μέτρα! Γιατί να πρέπει να πάθουμε για να μάθουμε;
Τον γάτο να τον αφήσεις ήσυχο, *εσύ και μόνο εσύ είσαι υπεύθυνος ΚΑΙ* για τους δύο θανάτους.... κανείς άλλος!

----------


## Anastasis

εχεις δικαιο εννοουσα ΦΥΣΙΚΑ οτι δεν θα του κανω κακο σωματικο αλλα "ψυχικο" π.χ να τον διωχνω

----------


## Gardelius

Αναστάση, κρίμα ....

που έχεις τα πουλια και γίνονται όλα αυτά ; 

έχεις φωτό του χώρου;;

----------


## Anastasis

Αυτο βοηθαει????



Αυτη ειναι παλια φωτο που ειχα και ορτυκια.Ολα γινονται στον κατω "οροφo"

----------


## teo24

Κριμα και παλι κριμα φιλε μου.Εγω ετσι δεν τα αφηνω ουτε στο μπαλκονι μου τα πουλια.Και σε μονοκατοικια οταν εμενα υπηρχε δευτερο εξωτερικο προστατευτικο εξω απο καθε κλουβι και ηταν 5 κλουβια τοτε.Φτιαξε επειγοντως  ενα προθαλαμο με σιτα γιατι εκτος απο γατες υπαρχουν και ποντικια και κουνουπια αλλα και αρπακτικα.

----------


## Anastasis

Τα ποντικια υπαρχει περιπτοση να τους κανουν *κακο*???

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπουν ολόκληρα μέσα στην κλούβα και να μην βρεις τίποτα, είναι μικρά και ευλύγιστα! Και θα το βρεις μέσα μιας και να βγουν μετά από το "φαγοπότι" είναι δύσκολο, άρα η σήτα η μόνη λύση για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο...  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Ανασταση κάνε όπως σου λέει ο Θοδωρής!

είναι πολύ *"ακάλυπτο"* το σημείο που τα έχεις...

Έχεις οπτική επαφή έχεις με την κλούβα;;! 

Αν *δεν* πάρεις μετρα θα έχεις και άλλα ....

η εξωτερική εκτροφή απαιτεί *ασφάλεια* για τα φτερωτά μας!

----------


## Anastasis

Ok. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## panoss

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε μου.. Ας είναι καλά εκεί που είναι...

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμαι για το κοριτσάκι σου.

----------


## Peri27

πωπωπω  πολυ κριμα .. ας ειναι καλα εκει που βρισκεται τωρα!!  :sad:

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι...

----------


## Sandra

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ Αναστάση

----------

